# My bag was stolen need new equipment



## Itsharv (Jan 14, 2014)

I hope im not breaking any rules on this forum by my post if i am please let me know and i will delete this
Hi I've been camping for a while but just started getting into backpacking about a year ago built up a decent supply of equipment in that time but NY truck was broken into with everything stolen from me so now starting over.  I got a new pack but now need everything else stove, water purification, trecking poles,  and all the other small and big necessities.  I did have my hammock and and cold weather down quilts in my house at the time so I'm OK in that department.  Definitely on a tight budget so if you have anything laying around that I could get for a good price let me know.  Thanks in advance I need to get back on the trail 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------

